# Apple studio display et Imac G5



## fudge (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, 
Je me permet de demander votre aide pour solutionner mon épineux problème. 
Je possède un écran CRT Apple Studio Display avec prise ADC. 
Il fonctionnait sur un PowerMac G4 466 muni d'une prise ADC que voici :







Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Imac Intel Core Duo 20"

Je souhaite brancher mon écran ADC sur cette nouvelle machine pour faire un bureau étendu.
Je fais donc l'acquisition de l'adaptateur ADC / DVI (+ adaptateur DVI / mini DVI)





Hop tout les branchements sont faits... 





Mais l'écran ADC ne s'allume pas. Il est reconnu par l'Imac car il apparaît dans le dossier de périphérique, la diode d'allumage réagit quand on appuie dessus mais rien ! écran noir ! et pourtant il est en marche ???

Je précise qu'il n'y a aucune panne car je l'ai remis sur le g4 en direct et ça fonctionne très bien.

Si quelqu'un pouvais éclairer ma lanterne... ce serait sympa, l'écran ADC est vraiment bien et ça me ferait suer de m'en débarrasser.

y a t'il un réglage à faire ou dois je tout revendre ??

Merci d'avance


----------

